# Thera-Band Thickness



## Tex-Shooter

Thera-Band Thickness

Tan - .10146mm - .004 inch
Yellow - .1524mm - .0068 inch
Red - .2032mm - .008 inch
Green - .2540mm - .01 inch
Blue - .3048mm - .0120 inch
Black - .381mm - .0150 inch
Silver - .5538mm - .0218 inch
Gold - .6350mm - .025 inch

Of course tolerances apply on all thicknesses.
The bands that I make are .030 inch (two per side) Tex


----------



## NightKnight

Good info! I was looking for that!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I made a misstake and had to correct the black. Tex


----------



## Chuff

Hi Tex,
after seeing your figures for flatband it made me curious







so I got out the old micrometer (") and ruler (mm) to measure mine.
The one I measured was my ergo hunter made by Fish at Hunter catapults here in England. They measure .028inch thick and taper in width from 30mm at the fork to 25mm at the pouch. 220mm in length and doubled up each side they don`t mess about!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Chuff said:


> Hi Tex,
> after seeing your figures for flatband it made me curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I got out the old micrometer (") and ruler (mm) to measure mine.
> The one I measured was my ergo hunter made by Fish at Hunter catapults here in England. They measure .028inch thick and taper in width from 30mm at the fork to 25mm at the pouch. 220mm in length and doubled up each side they don`t mess about!!!


The.028 is right since the Gold has a +/- .003. The next set might be .022 thick. The same tolerance applies to the .030 that I sell they can vary +/- .003 also. - Tex


----------



## Scrambler84

Hey sent you a personal message and wanna know if when I am ready to put Rubber on my Sharpshooter the bands look like they are narrow.
So if and when I get reay to replace them I will send you Photos or you were telling me you have one so I will get with you on your Reccomendations Thanks .
Also enjoying the Bands I got from you They are fast shoot hard and really like flat band compared to Tubes.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Thanks Scrambler! -- Tex


----------



## CaptainFuntik

I would like more specifics


----------



## twang

Tex-Shooter said:


> Thera-Band Thickness
> 
> Tan - .10146mm - .004 inch
> Yellow - .1524mm - .0068 inch
> Red - .2032mm - .008 inch
> Green - .2540mm - .01 inch
> Blue - .3048mm - .0120 inch
> Black - .381mm - .0150 inch
> Silver - .5538mm - .0218 inch
> Gold - .6350mm - .025 inch
> 
> Of course tolerances apply on all thicknesses.
> The bands that I make are .030 inch (two per side) Tex


Is this the new bands? after they changed formula?

i noticed the post date was 2010. thanks


----------

